# English speakers in Mestre/Venice area



## banajana

Hello - my husband and I are natives of Croatia and Slovakia, but spent last 12 years living in the US and now (Apr 2012) we live in Mestre/Venice area. We are looking for English speaking folks to have coffee or dinner with, exchange experience about Italy, exchange ideas about how to settle in, etc. If you know of any group that meets regularly, we'll greatly appreciate any assistance with introducing us to it.


----------



## tom_padova

banajana said:


> Hello - my husband and I are natives of Croatia and Slovakia, but spent last 12 years living in the US and now (Apr 2012) we live in Mestre/Venice area. We are looking for English speaking folks to have coffee or dinner with, exchange experience about Italy, exchange ideas about how to settle in, etc. If you know of any group that meets regularly, we'll greatly appreciate any assistance with introducing us to it.


Hi,

We have a regular group of English speakers that meets over here in Padova, its a language exchange essentially, but there was a group from Venezia who were interested in coming over for a night, i don't know much about them, but they were called internations . org in Venezia (can't post links yet, sorry)

Hope it's of some help

Tom


----------



## jenk42

Hi Tom,

I'm a grad student from the States just moved to Padova. Is your language exchange group open to new members?  If so, when/where do you guys get together? I would love to hang out!

Jen



tom_padova said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a regular group of English speakers that meets over here in Padova, its a language exchange essentially, but there was a group from Venezia who were interested in coming over for a night, i don't know much about them, but they were called internations . org in Venezia (can't post links yet, sorry)
> 
> Hope it's of some help
> 
> Tom


----------



## tom_padova

jenk42 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I'm a grad student from the States just moved to Padova. Is your language exchange group open to new members?  If so, when/where do you guys get together? I would love to hang out!
> 
> Jen


Hi Jen,

Of course it is, if you have facebook there is a group called scambio di lingue , just join the group , they will then have all the details of the next meeting and where, (I work Thursday nights now so haven't been for a while)

Good luck


----------

